# UDS smoker problems



## bbqbill (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey yall! Im brand new to this meat smoking thing and just joined the forum. I built myself a UDS smoker a few weeks ago and am having trouble keeping the temp up. It seems like the coals are starved for air. Im thinking that because when i take the lid off for a couple of minutes, the smoldering coals catch on fire and heat up again. But a couple minutes after putting the lid back on, they go out. Out of the 3 times i have used the smoker, only 1 product actually turned out. It was a 4 pound pork loin and it was AMAZING! On sunday I tried to smoke a brisket and the coals kept going out. I have 4 3/4 inch nipples along the bottom and 1 has a ball valve on it. My exhaust is a 3 inch hole in the lid. I'm not sure what im doing wrong cause ive read about other people's UDS burning all night long on 1 chimney starter of coals. Please help me so i don't get discouraged and quit the smoking game, the end product is just to good!


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 15, 2012)

Are you using a charchoal basket with at least 3" off the bottom ?


Are you using the Minion Method ?


What brand of charcoal??


Have any pictures so we can see the set up?


----------



## bbqbill (Oct 15, 2012)

My charcoal basket has about 1.5" clearance from the bottom, i figured that would be fine. Im not sure what the Minion Method is but I will research it. I am using Stubby 100% natural briquettes for my charcoal.

My new toy, I even added an umbrella for when it rains.













UDS.JPG



__ bbqbill
__ Oct 15, 2012






This is my charcoal basket. It is about 1.5 - 2 inches off the bottom held up by 4 bolts.













coal grate.JPG



__ bbqbill
__ Oct 15, 2012


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes , raise it up to 3" off the bottom. The ash needs room to fall and still be open at the bottom for air to get to it.
How tall is your basket? Doesn't look very wide so you might not get a long burn out of it. ( I get 16+ hours out of my basket )
Minion method is best way to go with the UDS.


----------



## papagrizz (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice looking build there Bill.

I'm not an expert, but I would raise the legs on the basket to 3 in, also I'm thinking the basket should be wider than taller.

Here's a pic of mine and I get better than 16 hours out of a basket.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bbqbill (Oct 16, 2012)

PaPaGrizz, what is that in the middle of your basket? So looks like this weekend I will be getting longer bolts for the legs and making my charcoal basket much bigger. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## papagrizz (Oct 16, 2012)

BbqBill said:


> PaPaGrizz, what is that in the middle of your basket? So looks like this weekend I will be getting longer bolts for the legs and making my charcoal basket much bigger. Thanks for the help guys!


I put the can with no bottom in it in the center, then put the lit charcoal from my chimney in the can and then pull the can out with the bail I rig on it. 

Waalahh, easy minion method.


----------



## bbqbill (Oct 21, 2012)

Well I raised my charcoal basket to 4 inches off the bottom and made the basket twice as wide. I also used the Minion method this weekend when I smoked a pork loin. Everything worked great! I just got to stay closer to the smoker so I can manage the air flow better. The temp was all over between 190 and 250!  The "Q" turned out ok, a little dry and could have used more flavor, but at least the charcoal stayed lit the entire time. Thank you so much for your help everyone!


----------



## destrian (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey BbqBill,

Try this... ad a bigger 3in round hole to it. Just make some form of screw and close system for it. this way you can guarantee heavy or low airflow to your system. I converted an old brinkmann electric smoker by adding a grill grate curved like a u to the bottom and two humungus holes at the bottom! I cover the holes to choke the air from the coals. The other idea about setting the coals a bit higher to allow it to fall farther away from your pile is great. I'd just make sure you you have an optional big air breather hole that you can pop open once for about 5 minutes per 1 or 2 hours to pour on some fresh good oxygen. I did it for my lil baby Brink-En-Stein smoker and I'm really sure you can do the same for your monster UDS. Hope it helps if your still havin trouble.


----------



## destrian (Nov 11, 2012)

FrankenSmoker-.jpg



__ destrian
__ Nov 11, 2012






Brink-En-Stien

My next step is to build one of those super sized "T Shaped" UDS smokers! It'll hold 3x the meat as the basic vertical only design and it just looks waay cooler - to me that is. :)


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 11, 2012)

BbqBill said:


> Well I raised my charcoal basket to 4 inches off the bottom and made the basket twice as wide. I also used the Minion method this weekend when I smoked a pork loin. Everything worked great! I just got to stay closer to the smoker so I can manage the air flow better. The temp was all over between 190 and 250!  The "Q" turned out ok, a little dry and could have used more flavor, but at least the charcoal stayed lit the entire time. Thank you so much for your help everyone!


What was the IT of the pork loin when you took it off ? If you pull it when it hit 145 it won't dry out. Can also put bacon across the top.


----------

